# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Deer rifle

## Walking Bear 1954

Ruger Ranch 450 BM with upgrades.  Light and deadly.  Most shots under 100 yards one shot

----------


## danieleater

are you selling?

----------


## crashdive123

> are you selling?


Not here.  Before you post any more how about going to the intro section and tell us about yourself to include how old you are and what you hope to gain here.

----------

